#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請 心理諮商輔導中心 之 版主職位

## 幻貓

鑒於自己那強大的包容心及耐心〈啥
在下想於心理輔導一版擔任版主一職

當初會進來樂園，其實是帶著一點反社會情結的
就像許多案例一樣，在現實中總有許多問題，不管是學業上、交友上
但是現在的我有幸藉由樂園這個論壇跳脫以往的思維，快樂健康地在現實與網路兩邊跑
說不感激是不可能的

不過也由於以前的膽小怕事、視責任為毒物，都不敢提出申請
現在才下定決心，*是該奉獻所長，回饋狼之樂園了*
希望，能帶領更多與我有相同經歷的人，重新找回自我，有自信地活下去
希望，能為狼之樂園負擔一點工作，共同打造這裡邁向新未來

----------


## 狼王白牙

幻貓回文的品質以及想法慎密已經是會員有目共睹。

這幾年來看幻貓有意見必勇於提出，擁有許多的熱情，

應必然可以剩任，十分感謝幻貓願意提出這篇申請書，

就此期待幻貓日後的活躍，請多加油。

----------

